# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  Meicende, info + fotos

## RZR

*El embalse:*

Está situado en la localidad de Meicende, a unos 6km al suroeste de la ciudad de A Coruña, y retiene parte de las aguas del arroyo de Pastoriza. La calidad de vida en la zona es bastante pobre: en los años 60 se trataba de una zona eminentemente rural; pero ahora limita al norte con la Refinería de Repsol en A Coruña, al sur con la autopista AG-55 y al noreste con el polígono industrial de A Grela.

Se trata de un embalse de uso industrial que abastece a Alcoa Inespal y SGL Carbón SA.

Algunos datos sobre el embalse:

Superficie de la cuenca: 2 km2
Capacidad del embalse: 0,5 Hm3

*La presa:*

La cerrada presenta granito sano en toda su extensión excepto en una zona entre la parte central y la margen izquierda, en donde había granito alterado y aplita feldespática. La economía de materiales y el poder elegir la luz de las bóvedas (y así la situación de los contrafuertes) situó la solución de bóvedas múltiples como la óptima.

La estructura se consta de 11 bóvedas de 11m de radio, 1m de espesor y un desplome de 60º hacia aguas abajo, apoyadas sobre contrafuertes de 2,5m. Las bóvedas van armadas en el paramento de trasdós, al igual que los contrafuertes en la zona cercana al paramento de aguas arriba; la armadura de las bóvedas se refuerza en el empotramiento de estas con la zapata de fondo. Las bóvedas tienen juntas en el contacto con los contrafuertes, con sus correspondientes tubos de inyección.

Dos tomas de 0,5m (bóveda 7) se encargan del suministro de agua a las empresas mencionadas, mientras que en la bóveda 5 tenemos el desagüe de fondo.

Algunos datos sobre la presa:

Tipo de presa: Bóvedas múltiples. 
Cota de coronación: 82,75m.
Altura desde cimientos: 20m.
Longitud de coronación: 284m.

Aliviadero: 
Longitud: dos vertederos de 13m.
Capacidad: 30 m3/seg. 

Desagües: 
Número: 1

Tomas:
Número: 2

Proyecto y construcción: 
Proyectista: Luciano Yordi.
Fecha de finalización: 1961.
Volumen de hormigón: 12800 m3. 

*Algunas curiosidades:*

La presa, que es el único ejemplar de esta tipología en España que sigue en explotación, ha sufrido algunas reformas desde su construcción: añadido de barandillas en la coronación, modificación de la solera de defensa del pie de presa...

Según el proyectista, esta solución permitió economizar el 50% de del volumen de hormigón y el 25% del presupuesto sobre la solución de presa de gravedad.

Es destacable también la actuación llevada a cabo, por Repsol y las otras dos empresas ya mencionadas, en el 2003 en los alrededores del embalse. Esta proporciona a los habitantes del lugar un espacio verde utilizable, mejorando ligeramente las condiciones de la zona y dándole una nueva dimensión recreativa al conjunto. Además parece que el embalse está bastante cuidado: cuando lo visité en agosto del 2010 estaba recién desbrozada la zona de aguas abajo de la presa, y hoy todo el entorno seguía aproximadamente en el mismo estado.

*Algunas fotos de agosto del 2010:*







Desde la cola.


El arroyo que nutre el embalse.






Las chimeneas de la refinería al fondo.

----------


## RZR

Una comparativa de tamaño, para apreciar realmente la magnitud de la estructura.




Mi teoría es que esa galería es para poder operar la válvula-compuerta del desagüe de fondo mientras el aliviadero vierte; así se puede acceder a esta desde la bóveda contigüa.


Los drenes para aliviar subpresiones.


Una junta entre bóveda y contrafuerte.


Las tomas para el suministro de agua.


*Y más fotos de hoy:*



Unos patos cazados en formación.

----------


## RZR

Estos bichos andaban algo inquietos entre ellos.




Desde la cola.








Una junta, detalle de los tubos de inyección.






La válvula-compuerta del desagüe de fondo, drenes y la galería.

----------


## RZR

Los drenes cumpliendo su función.


La presa parece pequeña, pero impone ver como se cierne sobre uno debido al desplome de las bóvedas.




Eso es todo por ahora de esta estructura tan singular. Más presas y sus embalses dentro de algunas semanas.  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Espléndido y muy completo, te felicito por el brillante trabajo realizado. Fantástica visión de estre embalse y de sus alrededores.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

Excelente reportaje RZR, me ha extrañado la poca capacidad del embalse y la gran estructura para retener esas aguas, unas fotos muy buenas, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje RZR.

Unas fotos preciosas y muy buenas explicaciones de esta singular presa.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Muy buen reportaje, muy buenos los comentarios, y muy bonito el sitio.
Gracias por mostrárnoslo, y un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente el "trabajito"; gracias por estas impresionantes fotos.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy bueno reportaje RZR. Me encanta en como se ve la presa desde la parte del agua.
Aunque a mía me parece una embalse de lo más raro.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## perdiguera

Excelente reportaje RZR, como dicen los compañeros algo más arriba es un embalse raro, mezcla de bóvedas i contrafuertes con mucha estructura para tan poca capacidad; en fín uno más que tenemos y además distinto a lo habitual.
Gracias.
Un saludo.

----------

